# A dumb question



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a better way to put antifreeze back in my bike other than the overflow jug? I don't think so but I want to make sure. Thanks, Josh


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

fill it through the radiator. always.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep gonna have to fill thru the radiator. 
You can find a creative way to attach a long tube to a funnel then fill it that way.
Will take a while but you'll get it done.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was hoping not to have to take a hose loose but oh well. Thanks Again!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Just take your plastics off and fill it. It will probably be quicker.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

You can pull the pocket off the left side and cut a small access hole that you can fit a long skinny funnel through. The pocket plastic will cover it up.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks. I got it full. Mine doesn't have pockets STOGI but thanks.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Opppps my bad......


----------

